# buying a new reel



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been thinking about buying a new inshore reel and have been trying to decide between a us230 xl and a sphero 4000. Has anyone tried us reels and any info on either reels would be helpful


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know about the Spheros but the Stradic and Sustain are both AWESOME reels. I have a few stradics and love them all. I also bought a symetry and it has been great as well. I would definitely go with shimano, I saw a US reel blow up fighting a bonito about a month ago.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

you can never go wrong with Shimano


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The spheros isn't as smooth as the U.S. reel but it is a hell of a lot more durable. I have six spheros' of different sizes and they have never let me down even with some very big fish.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

:withstupidget a*PENN* affinity or a slammer, they will last alot longer than those shimano pieces of crap


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

buy a penn 4300


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Buy a penn if you need a great bottom fishing weight, Spheros won't let you down I've caught 100's of bonito on my 4000 that I use for strip bait and it still takes a licken and keeps on ticken. Tough reel.


----------



## stock05 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the US REEL 230 series. I prefer the quantum boca or the new shimano stradic. I would not buy another US reel, not beacuse its a bad reel, there are just better ones that I prefer on the market.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

The US reels do cast well without a doubt, I havent really had a test on them with a larger fish. My use of them has been very limited and unfortunately I hadnt hooked anything big while usin my buddies. Also the Okuma Salina is a good reel as well if you are willing to try somethin a little new and different.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 2 spheros 3000 and love them. One is almost two years old and still works great after a lot of fishing days with it and sometimes probably not treating it as good as I should (rinsing after use). Had a couple symmetries before that and they didn't seem to hold up as good as the spheros but still worked well. Don't know much about the US reels, but I have friends that love the PENN SLAMMER. 

If your looking for a reel for a certain rod, you may want to take the rod with you. The rod youcan play a big part in how much you like your reels. I have switched mine around and found huge differences in how much I like certain reels on certain rods.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Penn 430ssg:toast


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

hey lobsterman you think catching bonita is a test to your shimano well ive done that AND caught 20 lb. kingfish, an 80lb. shark and bottom fished with my 440 ssg and o yeah its been dunked in the surf 4-5 times :withstupid


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

Shimano for sure.I tried my partners U.S. REEL and I hated it.I have always fished w/ Shimano and love them.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You need to check out the daiwa tierra in the 3000 size. It gives you that huge spool the the us reels have but the Daiwa is a superior reel in all respects. That large diameter spool will give you some unbelievable casting distance if you spool it with a small braid. I fished with shimano's for years until I tried the Daiwa's. That oversize spool is the ticket for inshore fishing. The spheros is a great reel but it seems a little heavy for specks and reds. If you are going to use the reel in the gulf for bonito, kings and spanish by all means get the Spheros 4000.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

shimano for sure, probably the most common reel in the area is the stradic.... if you wanna fish a penn reel, you could take a shimano, fill it full of sand, and ducktape a brick to it.... it's about the same affect.

sorry in advance to all y'all penn guys, the truth hurts oke


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I've seen a friend of mine catch a 70lb sail fish, 30lb dolphin, 55lb cobia and a nurse shark that was about 8' long all onthe same Shimano sahara. Not sue what size it is but like the other guys said you can go wrong with Shimano


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Its not like you don't have a choice in lots of very good reels; I tend to lean toward Shimano and Diawa when I am buying spinning reels. I don't keep track of model names or numbers just brands, line capacity,and how they feel in my hand.

When Key Bait and Tackle closed I did buy an Okuma reel and rod there for my son's birthday. Just to make certain it was the quality he deserved I used it one day. Kept it, and gave him a gift card for Olive Garden.

Heck, for all that matters my granddaughter prefers her Barbie Zebco, unfortunately the pink rod that comes with it doesn't do much for me.


----------

